# Help! One Track Mind...



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

For this I need as much advice as I can get! - especially while still in the category of being a 'newbie'...

*Q. If I were to stick to .30 cal/ 3/8" steel balls as ammo - what a) Type of shooter [style, TTF, OTT,etc.] ; b) colour &type of 1.Band, 2.* *Tube* *;* *c)* *pouch* *"style"/ size* *would balance everything? *

That is, if it is the size of ammo you use generally dictates what power in band/tube and a large or small pouch size and weight. 

To save myself any extra cost, I decided that for general target practice and maybe a "pot-shot" or two, the humble steel

ball bearing [or, occasional glass marble!] would be plenty for now, until I get the hang of consistantly hitting the bottom of a soft drink can.

Then maybe get into lead ammo or larger size projectiles.

So maybe "one style" of shooter lends itself to this type of shooting more than something else and the band/tube debate will be good to find out [although I reckon the bands - whatever colour - will win!]

So if you are still with me down to here... Thoughts Please Ladies and Gents???..........


----------



## Dr Dave (Mar 16, 2014)

The set-up that works best for me is: 3/8" steel ball, TTF, TBG flat bands 1" no taper, 5/8" kangaroo pouch.
As I said, it works for my style of shooting. You may need to adjust for your style.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

TTF, 3/8 steel or small marbles, and a couple different sets of light weight bands. Any of our vendors will be more than glad to help you figure out a good starting point on bands. Find a slingshot that fits. To me you should not have to struggle to hold the slingshot when you shoot. I ended up shooting a very small OTT tube master. 2040 tubes. It allows me to concentrate on the target, not holding the slingshot. Here is a couple of pics I hope help you. Depending on your hand size my first choice would be a ranger. They come in multiple sizes. Bill Hays shows to draw a line on top if the bands so you can align it with the target. If you order a slingshot it's good to measure across the back of your hand for correct size. This is the way I was shown when I first started . Good luck and as Treefork says, " just have fun"


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks Dr Dave and Tag!

Both knowing all the parts that go together and the sizing up of the slingshot to suit your hand are 'really invaluable' guide steps!

Your saying that comfort so that you are not concentrating "all" on your grip and less where your shot is going to end up - makes so much sense!

- if your not comfortable, your not enjoying yourself  .

This helps heaps! Thanks!


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Appreciate the help given...!

So if this combination is good for the 3/8" steel ball [& marbles- being the same weight]

Is it "overkill" to then use 1/4" steel balls in the same set-up?? maybe??


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Too difficult of a question for me to answer. Too many variables. I shoot 3/8 almost exclusively. I shoot all sorts of slingshots and band configurations. They all work ..


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks NaturalFork! So you find that ' 3/8" ' ammo is a pretty universal "size / weight" to shoot? You never bother with smaller ammo eg. 1/4",.. ?

I know they [different band types, slingshot types] but noe feel "really right" ? I was noticing somewhere someone was saying a band -

tapered, 3/4 to 1/2 and 8" long was an ideal set-up for the 3/8 size. But like Tag was saying 'a variety of lightweight bands..' and a comfortable

slingshot...


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Tag; I drew the Line___________on mine. Certainly improved my aiming consistency.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

You are more than welcome Jolly Roger, I'm glad it helped. I am just passing the information I've learned on the Forum. All the credit for the line on the bands along with countless other valuable information came from Bill Hays. The vendors on this Forum contribute a wealth of free information, along with countless Forum members. Great post


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Yes Tag; I have watched all of Bill's videos and drew the line on my pro sniper about a month ago. You are very correct, it is nice to have all the help and willingness to share advice here. I have found that there is a need to sort through truth and fiction or what is just someone's personal preference. Only a couple of books written on slingshot shooting but this site will take a lifetime to read everything. And more and more keeps coming.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I've always heard that the length of the bands is determined by the length of your draw. An 8 inch band would work well with a 40 inch draw. I have much shorter arms and anchor just below my ear so I cut my bands to six inches. I use straight 3/4 inch bands either TBG or Simpleshot Black .030 inches thick.


----------

